# S-tronic S mode



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all
Just a quick question regarding the s mode on the TTS. I realise that increases in the rev range is higher. But in low gears with the hammer down it changes up just before the redline. Is that normal?

G

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, and in 'steady state' driving it will hold a lower gear than when in D.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Cheers, the mpg still drops radically.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Dreago said:


> Cheers, the mpg still drops radically.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes mate, you`ll find Sport Mode in the TT a lot different to many other cars that are now out with a "Sport" button, that does sharpen the steering and throttle response, but only enough to make you leave it on ALL the time, or at least feel you`re missing out on something when it isn`t on !

In the TT, it really does mean SPORT mode, ie: balls-out, so when you stick it in that mode, you really need to be ready to play ! You`ll find that D-mode, or use of the paddles in manual-mode should fill all your other needs quite adequately..... 8)


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

I did find that the sport mode you need your wits about you. Don't really need to drive it out of d mode with my journey to work, but great for the weekend. I have not played with the flappy paddles as yet. I trust you treat them like a manual?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Dreago said:


> I have not played with the flappy paddles as yet. I trust you treat them like a manual?


Kind of, but if you want maximum progress, don't lift off the accelerator during up shifts and If you want instantaneous acceleration, give the accelerator a shove before downshifts, when using the paddles (or the stick shift)


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

So if driving hard don't lift off at all between up shifts? But I guess you do when going back down.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Mk2Stu said:


> Dreago said:
> 
> 
> > I have not played with the flappy paddles as yet. I trust you treat them like a manual?
> ...


Huh?

If you "blip" the throttle when in any mode in s-tronic you will just push the car further as your accelerating. The car does not increase revs (rev match) like in a manual because in a manual you are out of gear for the change when you blip the throttle.

What your suggesting sounds like a great way to smack someone up the ars3


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreago said:


> So if driving hard don't lift off at all between up shifts? But I guess you do when going back down.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


I think you need to read the manual....

In any mode with the s-tronic you don't lift off the accelerating regardless if the car is shifting up or down!

By lifting off then you are wasting valuable energy in both the car and your foot!

Bottom line, you don't lift off. Regardless what mode the box is in and or how hard your driving the car.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Great, thanks. I don't actually have a manual at the moment which is why I asked.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreago said:


> Great, thanks. I don't actually have a manual at the moment which is why I asked.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Go out and play. Your not going to hurt the car. If the car isn't programme to do something then it won't do it - you won't break it.

The questions you asked are kinda important when weighting up if you would like/buy a manual/s-tronic. I'm very surprised...

Good luck


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

I was recommended a stronic and from what I read they seemed like a good mix of comfort and exhilarated driving which is what I was looking for. I now know the ferociousness of s mode so will try the paddles out on the motorway as I have not driven on one yet. To be honest I an quite content with d mode.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> Mk2Stu said:
> 
> 
> > Dreago said:
> ...


No, you can't blip the throttle with an Stronic. The box does that itself when downshifting off throttle.
I am talking about downshifting to accelerate. Throttle first.


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Dreago said:


> I was recommended a stronic and from what I read they seemed like a good mix of comfort and exhilarated driving which is what I was looking for. I now know the ferociousness of s mode so will try the paddles out on the motorway as I have not driven on one yet. To be honest I an quite content with d mode.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


You sound like you're being very sensible about it 

But in all honesty, the paddles are really easy to use and are great for getting the right gear in preparation for an overtake, or to be used to downshift to slow the car down when approaching a junction or roundabout.

To try them, I'd recommend just cruising along on a 40mph road, holding your foot on the accelerator at around 35-40mph, and then just change through a couple of gears whilst holding your foot in the same place. Your car will maintain its current speed and the changes should be seamless.

Having an RS, I'm probably allowed to say that I have the most "ferocious" S-mode of them all, and I'd say it ain't that scary too or in-your-face. Yes it makes the accelerator more responsive, but the car isn't any quicker - just requires less of a push on the accelerator. I often use it at busy junctions.

Any other questions the please ask


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Rich

Will try it later today on the drive home.
Can you change between modes whilst moving?

G

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I flip to S as soon as the engine warms up! 8)


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, you can flip between modes when driving. I often change between D, S and paddles on the same journey


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Great thanks
G

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

As a tip in the absence of a handbook, if you override D mode by using the paddles, pulling and holding the + paddle for a couple of seconds will revert you back to D mode. Can be quite handy on occasion.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Also will automatically revert to D-mode if paddles are not used for 30 seconds or so, I believe.


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Sophus said:


> Also will automatically revert to D-mode if paddles are not used for 30 seconds or so, I believe.


This varies - I've counted 10 seconds before, but on other occasions it says in M for aaaaages. Never quite worked it out... Odd.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

S-mode - utterly pointless, never use it.

If I want to exploit my car's power I take control with manual mode - every time. No one knows the right gear to be in except me.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

richmcveigh said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> > Also will automatically revert to D-mode if paddles are not used for 30 seconds or so, I believe.
> ...


Seems to be related to sensor inputs I think. I have noticed it will hold in M if you are going down or up hill, use the brake, or give some steering input. Without any of those it seems to revert back to D quickly. Not fully worked it out though


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

richmcveigh said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> > Also will automatically revert to D-mode if paddles are not used for 30 seconds or so, I believe.
> ...


Agreed - same here. I think the programming is quite 'intelligent'. It seems that if the system senses you're still accelerating and the gear seems appropriate for the speed you're doing it will hang on to the manually selected gear for yonks. On other occasions it will revert to 'D' within a few seconds. For the most part it seems to work well.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice and tips. Still learning, I have a day off on Saturday so will have a play.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

igotone said:


> Agreed - same here. I think the programming is quite 'intelligent'. It seems that if the system senses you're still accelerating and the gear seems appropriate for the speed you're doing it will hang on to the manually selected gear for yonks. On other occasions it will revert to 'D' within a few seconds. For the most part it seems to work well.


I can confirm that:

The system will normally return to automatic operation approximately 8 seconds after the last paddle shift
request.
However the countdown of 8 seconds until return to normal automatic operation is halted as long as it is determined that the vehicle is cornering (transverse acceleration limit exceeded) or is in overrun or is being driven at full throttle.
The countdown resumes when cornering/overrun/full throttle conditions cease.

There are many more inputs to the S-Tronic control unit than you may appreciate at first glance.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed - same here. I think the programming is quite 'intelligent'. It seems that if the system senses you're still accelerating and the gear seems appropriate for the speed you're doing it will hang on to the manually selected gear for yonks. On other occasions it will revert to 'D' within a few seconds. For the most part it seems to work well.
> ...


Thanks Brian, that all makes sense. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

It is an amazing gearbox... until it blows up!

I need to experiment in M mode some more.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I often move into S when approaching a junction or roundabout for a smart take off and always when emerging onto a carriageway from a filter lane.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I often engage S when there are some boy racers in their souped up fiesta or equivalent who think their car is faster off the lights! :roll:


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

alexp said:


> I flip to S as soon as the engine warms up! 8)


Same here. I do drive in M sometimes as well but I find that everytime I drive in M, my mpg is even worst than Sport mode lol. D is just too boring. Perhaps I need the APR DSG flash. Hmm.... :lol:


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Had a play this evening. In all modes, the paddles are great and good for over taking but take some getting use to. I am happy with the d mode but find the s and fp modes far more responsive which I prefer. I think I may have previously been a little precious with the gearbox.
G

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Couple of interesting points here:

Has anyone actually driven around solely in S-mode for a few days, just to see if the gearbox "learns" your behaviour ?

And also, can anyone who`s owned DSG in both Mk1, and Mk2 confirm if they feel exactly the same in S-mode, or if there are subtle differences ?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Love a good blast in sport mode, I don't use it that often and always forget how ferocious it is. Really sharpens up the throttle response


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just to be clear - the S (sport) setting of the DSG gerarbox is entirely different from the car's "sport" mode which sharpens throttle response, opens exhaust flap and (possibly) firms the suspension.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Just to be clear - the S (sport) setting of the DSG gerarbox is entirely different from the car's "sport" mode which sharpens throttle response, opens exhaust flap and (possibly) firms the suspension.


perhaps that's only on TTRS and not base TT's? I only have "S" for DSG but no sport mode


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

powerplay said:


> Just to be clear - the S (sport) setting of the DSG gerarbox is entirely different from the car's "sport" mode which sharpens throttle response, opens exhaust flap and (possibly) firms the suspension.


What is this "sport" mode you refer to?

Before buying my '62 plate TTS I heard about the fabled "Sport Button" but have never quite worked out what it is?

I came to the conclusion that the Mag Ride button must have previously been labelled "S" or "Sport", but then the Sport Button is described in some detail as an option, here: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=259846&start=15

The brochure doesn't make it clear at all. See P.61 of the 2013 price list, here: http://www.autoevolution.com/car-brochu ... 13-uk.html

Does anyone have a photo of their Sport Button to clarify that it does actually exist and isn't the Mag Ride button or "S" setting on the S-Tronic?

:?

PS. Brochure also says Mag Ride "replaces Sports suspension on S line models". I thought S line models had S line suspension???


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be clear - the S (sport) setting of the DSG gerarbox is entirely different from the car's "sport" mode which sharpens throttle response, opens exhaust flap and (possibly) firms the suspension.
> ...


See P.61 in the link in my above post. "Sport Button" (if it exists) is only available as an option on TTS & TTRS.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The TTRS has always had a Sport button irrespective of whether it had a manual or S-Tronic gearbox.
That sharpened the throttle/steering response, opened a flap in the LH exhaust tail pipe and, if the car was fitted with Magride, set that to sport mode. It's a PITA that Audi decided to combine these things in one button. I have separated out the exhaust flap with an override button but separating the other functions is a bit more difficult.

Other models fitted with Magride originally had a MR button (the LH one of the set behind the gear selector) with a symbol representing a damper. All that button did was change the MR between normal and sport modes. 
This was changed after the RS was introduced (not sure of the exact date) so that the MR button was replaced with one called 'Sport' with an *S* symbol. 
I think (not sure without further research) that the Sport button only appeared on non TTS/RS models when Magride was specced.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

brittan said:


> The TTRS has always had a Sport button irrespective of whether it had a manual or S-Tronic gearbox.
> That sharpened the throttle/steering response, opened a flap in the LH exhaust tail pipe and, if the car was fitted with Magride, set that to sport mode. It's a PITA that Audi decided to combine these things in one button. I have separated out the exhaust flap with an override button but separating the other functions is a bit more difficult.
> 
> Other models fitted with Magride originally had a MR button (the LH one of the set behind the gear selector) with a symbol representing a damper. All that button did was change the MR between normal and sport modes.
> ...


In the 2013 brochure I linked to, the Sport Button appears to still be a £235 option for the TTRS as well as the TTS, suggesting that, if specced, either model would have the Mag Ride button with the damper logo AND a separate "Sport" button.

I really don't think this extra Sport Button has ever existed. Anyone paid their £235 and seen another button appear?

:? 
￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The Sport button has always been standard on the RS.

No model has ever had a 'separate' Sport button in addition to one for MR. Where a Sport button is fitted it is the LH one of the set behind the gear selector, replacing where necessary the Magride button and incorporating the function of the MR button.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

brittan said:


> The Sport button has always been standard on the RS.
> 
> No model has ever had a 'separate' Sport button in addition to one for MR. Where a Sport button is fitted it is the LH one of the set behind the gear selector, replacing where necessary the Magride button and incorporating the function of the MR button.


Actually it's not TTS & TTRS in the brochure I linked to, it's TTS & TTS Black Edition.
So what is the £235 option on page 61 for the TTS? It can't be the cost of Mag Ride as Mag Ride is standard on the TTS? (Mag Ride standard - See P.26 here: https://www.m25audi.co.uk/pdfs/TT-Brochure.pdf

I see Mag Ride is NOT standard on the TTRS, it having "TT RS Sports Suspension" as per P.20 of TTRS brochure, here: https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... s/ttrs.pdf

P.46 of the same TTRS brochure allows the option of Mag Ride on the TTRS for £970. Mag Ride is only standard on the TTS and not the TTRS. The "Sport Button" is only mentioned as a cost option in the TTS brochure not the TTRS brochure as it is standard on the TTRS, see below...

P.21 explains the TTRS _standard_ Sport Button, replaced by the Mag Ride button if that option is added: "*Sport button in the centre console* - pressing the button alters the throttle response and exhaust valve control, which in turn alters the exhaust note, as well as changing the damper characteristics of Audi magnetic ride (if ordered) for more dynamic suspension tuning

So, in summary, there _is_ a fabled "Sport Button" which costs £235 as an option ONLY for the TTS in addition to its standard Mag Ride and it "gives a more direct response for accelerating and steering and changes the sound of the exhaust." BUT, it also has never existed! :?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Must be something relatively new then as there never used to be a sports button for the the TTS AFAIA


----------



## scoobyj (Jul 26, 2014)

Im confused!

I picked my TT up on Saturday and a previous owner turned it into a TTRS replica. It was originally a 3.2 with S-tronic. Behind the gear stick there is an 'S' button to the left.

Ive not tried it yet to see if it works but what would have been there on the standard models? It might just be for 'show'.

Many Thanks


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

You're all going off topic!

This is about the s-tronic gearbox sport mode, selected with the gear selector; depending on model/options you may or may not have a separate sport button - but that's not what is being discussed.

To clarify again, the gearbox sport mode has nothing to do with throttle mapping, suspension settings, exhaust flaps etc.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

scoobyj said:


> Im confused!
> 
> I picked my TT up on Saturday and a previous owner turned it into a TTRS replica. It was originally a 3.2 with S-tronic. Behind the gear stick there is an 'S' button to the left.
> 
> ...


The Sport Button IS standard on the TTRS without Mag Ride. If Mag Ride is chosen as a TTRS option, the S button changes to add Mag Ride.

I don't think this is off-topic as the "S mode" of the title has been confused with the S (sport) button before so it needs explaining.... if that's possible!


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

powerplay said:


> You're all going off topic!
> 
> This is about the s-tronic gearbox sport mode, selected with the gear selector; depending on model/options you may or may not have a separate sport button - but that's not what is being discussed.
> 
> To clarify again, the gearbox sport mode has nothing to do with throttle mapping, suspension settings, exhaust flaps etc.


Okay, but what exactly does the s tronic "s" mode change. I know how it drives. I have to ration myself or I end up going cold turkey...and want it all the time, more give me more..... 8)


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

The S gear on the S tronic just shifts at higher revs.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Trossuk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > You're all going off topic!
> ...


If you shift from D to S on the move, you'll typically drop down a gear or two. So - at any given revs/road speed you'll be in a lower gear and it will hold gears longer as you accelerate before changing up.

I found it quite useful in the TTS to help overcome the slight turbo lag pulling away from stationary, but in the TTRS, there's so much low down torque it's pretty much pointless - it shoots away in D anyway. I tend to use it when I really want to listen to the exhaust which sounds awesome in S mode, but other than that I find it's pretty academic which mode I use as both seem to make equally rapid progress.


----------



## jimkamen (Nov 28, 2016)

You guys are wrong there is obviously difference in throtle response in s tronics sport mode it isnt just for the transmission. If you have ever been in a polo gti when you put it in sport mode it actually increases the revs at idle, a bit irrelevant but that shows that theres alot more going on when you put the s tronic/dsg in sport mode than you guys think.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I use the gear stick to change gears as it feels more natural to me than the paddles (so manual position to the right of D). That tranny grew on me since I bought the car (which is not sold with a manual over here). Coming from a 2013 Focus ST, it's a compliment to the S-Tronic...

My owner's manual was hidden in a small compartment at the back of the car, on the right hand side, next to the passenger seat. Never knew to look there until someone mentioned his manual was there.  Have you found that little compartment?

One last thing: Sounds like you haven't tried the Launch Control function. If you want to know what your car can really do, try that. From a complete stop, disable traction control, shift into S, hold the brake with your left foot, fully depress the accelerator (RPM should stabilize around 4000RPM) and let go of the brake pedal. Try this on a deserted street first...


----------

